# Is all this necessary?



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

The only thing I add is a fish oil capsule. I do this because my brand is a little low on omega 3. I think most high quality foods pretty much contain all the nutrients your dog requires.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I really don't think so. Unless your dogs have special needs that require all of those supplements, I wouldn't do it. Our dogs eat Fromm and they only get fish oil supplements (human grade) with their meals and that's all. I wouldn't bother with all of that other stuff unless you have a specific reason to continue. As long as you're feeding a good quality kibble, then you don't need to worry about adding in all kinds of supplements. The food will have all of the nutrients that they need.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo gets his kibble mixed with a tablespoon of canned food and a little hot water...he might be just a little bit spoiled. lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would just give them the food and the digestive enhancer. The digestive enhancer and yogurt and about the same with helping their digestive system. And the good quality food has vitamins in it.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I think it depends on what your dogs need. My three get fish oil and glucosamine with their morning meal and I have one getting a digestive enzyme because he does better when he gets it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

kgiff said:


> I think it depends on what your dogs need. My three get fish oil and glucosamine with their morning meal and I have one getting a digestive enzyme because he does better when he gets it.


I agree with this... 

My golden now gets a glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM pill with his dog food. I also add 2-3 spoonfuls of cranberry juice - because of all of the health benefits. It prevents infections, good source of Vitamin C and calcium, may help prevent cancer (after losing two old dogs to cancer, this matters)... <- his dog food does have all of those vitamins/nutrients in it, but not as much as he needs for his size. Like he needs 500-1000 mg of glucosamine for his size/age, and his dog food only has 200 mg (likely less, because I feed him only 2 cups a day and they recommend 4 cups a day). 

I know other people who add Brewers Yeast pills to help their golden's skin or coat... but I don't think that's necessary if you have your dogs on a good dog food. 

Do your dogs need digestive aids?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I add the Digestive Enhancer to my dogs' food because it has probiotics and helps fight yeast. Since all three of mine are prone to yeasty ears (and Jasmine can get yeasty skin), I think it's worth it to add it. But I only add it once a day. I also do fish oil and glucosamine because both are good for their joints.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

*fostermom - *you just made my day. I was sitting here, about to post that Ranger used to be on digestive enzymes/probiotics for his gas issues with Orijen and isn't on them anymore since he's switched food. The little train in my mind started going around the tracks and it just hit me: Ranger had an ear infection last fall before he went on his probiotics...and just got another one now, after 3 months of not being on them. The vet and I were at a loss to figure out why he just got another after 9 months of being fine! You're a genius!!! I'm going to head down to the pet store to pick some up tonight!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ranger said:


> *fostermom - *you just made my day. I was sitting here, about to post that Ranger used to be on digestive enzymes/probiotics for his gas issues with Orijen and isn't on them anymore since he's switched food. The little train in my mind started going around the tracks and it just hit me: Ranger had an ear infection last fall before he went on his probiotics...and just got another one now, after 3 months of not being on them. The vet and I were at a loss to figure out why he just got another after 9 months of being fine! You're a genius!!! I'm going to head down to the pet store to pick some up tonight!


LOL! I don't know about genius. It only took me 8 1/2 years to figure it out with Jasmine.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

fostermom said:


> I add the Digestive Enhancer to my dogs' food because it has probiotics and helps fight yeast. Since all three of mine are prone to yeasty ears (and Jasmine can get yeasty skin), I think it's worth it to add it. But I only add it once a day. I also do fish oil and glucosamine because both are good for their joints.


Agreed- we fight some yeast issues so Vito gets digestive enhancer. He also gets a fish oil caplet, and benadryl (per his vet). To make sure he eats it all we mix in a little bit of yogurt. 

I would omit the vitamin, they should be getting adequate nutrition from the Acana.


----------



## bestdog1 (May 5, 2008)

Based on your contributions, we'll discontinue the vitamins and continue the digestive enzymes for now. We may cut back to using the enzymes only once per day and see if this causes any issues for them. Thanks for your input! *Sammy* and *Kona *thank you too.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Our dogs get Acana Pacifica. Their coats are shiny and soft and their energy levels are perfect. We give an occasional raw egg and they get bits of whatever fruit or veggies I happen to be eating. Other than that no supplements.


----------

